# silicone tipped bulbs clearance at joanns crafts



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

hi
just wanted to post this "heads up" for anyone interested. Joanns crafts has 2 pack silicon tipped bulbs clearance priced at 1.00 per pack. My store only had green and blue (which color do you think is more creepy"?)
also had battery powered mini light strings for a buck. cant beat the price.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, I will be heading that way monday.


----------

